# a day's web reading on Bersa



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

As everyone can see, most of the web reading on the Bersa is blog posts. Not much testing or review material.. fairly low level of public relations or advertising here in the US, just sales, and limited locations at that.

And what I've come to see is that the Bersa model with the most reported problems is the .380 ... 

I just bought a UC 9mm to go with my Firestorm .22LR that I bought about three months ago. Several hundred rounds of various ammo thru the FS and no problems of any kind. I know that's a short life in testing terms, but I am not a daily shooter and am already nearly fifty, and I don't expect to put 10k rounds thru any gun I buy..  

that said, the 9mm sure does seem to have happier stories told about it, on average, than the .380 or the .45.. that factored in my buying decision, along with good experience with the FS .22LR... 

I'll add my stories when I get some, and the bad stories too if there are any.. I have several ammo kinds, the Hungarian MFS plated 124g, the Remington FMJ 115g and the Winchester Supreme 147g JHP rounds.. I"ll let you all know how they go thru this puppy.. I haven't spent money on any real quality ammo yet... bought a Glock 26 for the wife after she fell in love with her brother's 26... and I wanted something ambidextrous for my lefty self...  Bersa feels good, breaks down fast, seems like really good quality, and I'll know more in a couple days!


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

Okay, day one is done.

The Bersa Thunder UC 9mm shoots straight and works great!

One FTE in the very first mag, because I was very floppy with my grip-- it was about the third shot I took with it.

After that, trouble free with all three types of ammo I brought, from 115 grain Hungarian plated MFS to 147 JHP stuff from Winchester.

Shot it out to fifty feet and beyond, managed to hit the 8 inch target with all shots even at those long ranges.. and close in, 15 feet and 25 feet, groups were inside 3 inches... I'm not a good shooter, and still learning the sight picture, so I'm very happy with the way it shoots. Peculiar rear sight visual-- instead of two dots it's a U shape line, squared off, and the muzzle sight dot goes in the center of the U... and the trigger pull in SA is so light, I was pulling it by accident during end of cycle.. double bursts... took some getting used to, but it's the lightest DA pull of anything I've got by far.

I can sure tell it's a carry compact... it leaps pretty good... fired about 250 rounds today and my hand and wrist and elbow have these numb spots. 

and when I picked up the Bersa Firestorm .22 to shoot a bit, that little gun felt like a pellet gun, no kick at all.. I was putting holes in holes with that little puppy.. 

All in all, the short term review is very good. Longer term to come, but I am very glad today that I bought the Bersa Thunder UC 9mm this week... my collection is up to 7, and my wife's Glock 26 isn't even here yet.


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

I own 3 Bersa's. A 380cc, A 9mm UC and a 45 UC.

The 380 was a bit picky with ammo until it broke in a bit. I put about 500 rounds through it before she loosened up. Now it has fired everything I put through it. 

The 9mm UC has been perfect since day one. I swear that is the straightest shooting pistol I own. The 45 only has a couple hundred rounds through it. It has FTF a couple of times but it is not broken in yet. I can not find .45 I can afford so it is a safe queen now. 

I do not carry my Bersa's because I do not like the two trigger pulls. I carry a Glock but my wife carries her Bersa 9mm.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Landor said:


> I own 3 Bersa's. A 380cc, A 9mm UC and a 45 UC.
> 
> 1.The 380 was a bit picky with ammo until it broke in a bit. I put about 500 rounds through it before she loosened up. Now it has fired everything I put through it.
> 
> ...


1. Back when I had my BT380 I read about many that had problems like the Safety/Decocker and them being picky about ammo. I never had these problems. My safety was smooth right out of the box and it shot everything I ran through it. The one problem I did have was the trigger. Not the double/single action thing but that the Bersa trigger seems to hinge differently than other guns and that was throwing me off. I had to learn how to work the trigger on the 380 properly/differently and then my shots were on target.
I'm not sure when the gun actually was broke in because the trigger was the only issue I ever had with it.
2. Had the Firestorm Mini9mm and it was a fine gun. My sister loved it so much that she bought it from me and I bought the Bersa HiCapacity 9mm Pro. ( I like full size guns better than the mid to small frame, easier to shoot) 
After having learned the triggers from those two guns, Shooting the BT9Pro was natural and it is a very accurate pistol with almost no recoil. As for the 45? I'm in the same boat.
I love to shoot 45 but at 23.00 (average cost for 50 rounds) per box. I don't get to shoot my 1911 very much. I treat my self once a year with a box of ammo at the range.
3. Trigger pulls. I carry a Beretta Cheetah which is DA/SA. I don't notice the difference because I have always made it a habit at the range that when I shoot I pull the hammer back so all shots are SA. Lift gun and draw hammer at the same time, fire. 
Practice like that and if you have a hammered gun things will work out perfectly .


----------



## adjohns3 (May 21, 2010)

And what I've come to see is that the Bersa model with the most reported problems is the .380 ...
the 9mm sure does seem to have happier stories told about it said:


> The price and availability of the 380 ammo is still an issue. As you said 9mm is so much easier to get and cheaper too.
> I have seen a few blogs and tests of Bersa items, but as you said not many. As they become more popular we'll see more UTUBE and such postings.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

BigDaveP said:


> As everyone can see, most of the web reading on the Bersa is blog posts. Not much testing or review material.. fairly low level of public relations or advertising here in the US, just sales, and limited locations at that.
> 
> And what I've come to see is that the Bersa model with the most reported problems is the .380 ...
> 
> ...


i believe that mostly applies to the 380s thunder made on and after 2008.they really started churning them out in 2008 when they caught on and i believe G.Q. suffered somewhat.mine is from 2005 and no problems w/my 380 thunder.


----------

